# Weaning from 3 meals to 2?



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie will be 9 months in a couple weeks and when I start moving her over to adult food in a couple months I also want to wean her off of her lunch. Has anyone ever done that? Gradually add more to breakfast and dinner and less to lunch? I feel like it would be harsh to just cut out the full lunch all at once. Any thoughts?

Also, my BF and I had a very proud puppy parents moment last night. Since I brought Sophie home when it was time for bed I would pick Sophie up and say "let's go ni-night" and carry her into the bedroom, then I would crouch over at her crate and say "go to bed" and put her in bed and tuck her in. Last nigh I was extremely tired and my hands were full, so I looked at Soph and said "lets go ni-night" and she followed me into the bedroom, THEN I said "go to bed" and she hopped in her crate and got ready to be tucked in! I'm so proud!! I did a happy dance! I can't believe I was unconsciously training her this whole time! She's such a good girl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think that's fine 

Just divide her lunch between breakfast and dinner.... she may need a treat mid-day, but she should be just fine


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH god, I am a bad mommy. I thought they went to 2 meals a day at 3 months!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a bad mommy too. 
I switched her to 2 meals a day several months ago. She would never eat it until nighttime anyway, so I just did two a day.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ashley - you may have to test it out to see what works best for Sophie, but I'll tell you what I did. Emma pretty much weaned her own self to just two meals a day right around 4 months old. She started being very finicky about eating and would barely touch her food. Or she would eat at one meal and not the other two. In effort to get her to actually eat each meal, I tried to see if she would do better if I just fed her twice a day. I still left a treat toy full of kibble in her pen during the day so she could eat if she got hungry...sometimes she would but most of the time, the toy would still be full when I got home (she is good about getting food out of the toy if she wants to). So she is now on two meals a day and doing just fine with that!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I switched mine from 3 to 2 meals about the time of their spay or neuter. I would give them a mid morning snack.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with Nida, work with Sophie to see what she likes. Gustave started refusing lunch when he was about 7mo old, that's when I knew. 

He still has some days where he will whine at lunch time and I know he's hungry, I give him half his dinner food in the afternoon when that happens. 

You don't HAVE to switch to 2 meals. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never fed any dog "meals", I've always free fed them and let them eat when they are hungry and I've never had an overweight dog. But I am also very active with any dog I've ever had, plenty of play and exercise. Louie just walks in, grabs a mouthful, carries it into the living room and munches it down, once in a while he'll go back for a second mouthful but thats rare. I can put a cup full of food in his bowl and he'll nibble at it throughout the day as he feels like it. he also gets a treat here and there, usually a couple baby carrots, he loves them! Never once has he finished off all the food in a day.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My-I Feed Yogi 3 Meals a day-Opps!!!!--1 yr.*


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Is this feeding schedule something to do with show dogs or just weight control?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mdbflorida said:


> OH god, I am a bad mommy. I thought they went to 2 meals a day at 3 months!


You're not a bad mommy! Bailey came home at 12 weeks with detailed instructions from Josy and she told me to just feed him twice a day.

A tiny puppy sometimes needs to eat more frequently, but reputable breeders usually hold onto them longer anyway, until about 16 weeks or more.


----------

